# Good male hairdressers around greens/tecom



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone have any good hairdressers who listen to what you want??


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> Anyone have any good hairdressers who listen to what you want??


Juan at Juan's Hair Salon in JLT. I found him to be very good. Not right in the greens or tecom, but reasonably close


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

There is an english girl on this forum that is gonna do mine this week for a decent price.. can go to hers or she comes to you!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

My better half goes to Katya at Version-Francaise near Marina Heights in The Marina. He is extremely fussy about his hair.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> There is an english girl on this forum that is gonna do mine this week for a decent price.. can go to hers or she comes to you!


Let me know Alan what she's like and I might give her a shout


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks ppl!! Plenty to choose from now


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

My 27 year old son who is also major fussy, rates the barbers opposite Byblos Hotel in Tecom


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Let me know Alan what she's like and I might give her a shout


Will do, wednesday morning we'll soon find out!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

AB-Fit said:


> There is an english girl on this forum that is gonna do mine this week for a decent price.. can go to hers or she comes to you!


Sounds promosing! I'm well fed up of Mahmoud (it's always Mahmoud...) choking me with cologne and rubbing his crotch against my ear and giving me a haircut that makes me look like Kryten off Red Dwarf.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Sounds promosing! I'm well fed up of Mahmoud (it's always Mahmoud...) choking me with cologne and rubbing his crotch against my ear and giving me a haircut that makes me look like Kryten off Red Dwarf.


My only barber experience in Dubai was with "Mahmoud" and I went straight out and bought a clippers to shave my head myself from then on.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> My 27 year old son who is also major fussy, rates the barbers opposite Byblos Hotel in Tecom


U wouldn't be able to find out what it's called could you? Thanks


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> U wouldn't be able to find out what it's called could you? Thanks


No problem Craig. Will call him today as he's working in Al Ain but not sure if he will remember the name tbh. Is a small shop with about 3 I think Syrian guys working there. If you know the Byblos hotel it's directly opposite but will revert back as soon as I've heard from him.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Also if it helps, he never makes an appointment - usually just walk in but if there's 20 min/half hour wait he nips across to the Crown and Lion for a drink to kill the time


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Avoid Square Cut next to the Geant in TECOM, utterly dreadful. Looked like I had lost a fight with Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I live in the Greens, and the place I go is about 5 minutes drive in Knowledge Village. It's called "Falcon Gent's Saloon." It's around the corner from the Holiday Inn Express in KV, and right next to a mosque and the Aswaq supermarket. 

I've been going there once every 3 weeks for over 8 months now. A lot of other guys from my company use them, too, since our regional HQ is in the orange-striped building next door. 

They do a very good job, and a basic men's haircut is only 25 AED. Not just good "for the money," but very good overall. I went to some much more expensive men's salons when I first got to Dubai (1847 in Grosvenor house for example), and these guys do as good or better. They're more like an old school barber shop then a "salon." They are very thorough, pay great attention to detail, and even give you a head massage at the end. They are all Indian, but speak OK English. I've never had any problems understanding them or being understood. 

If you go, my guy is in the last booth on the left.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Well gonna give this one near the Byblos a shot today/tomorrow! See how it turns out haha! Scalped more like


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get back to you Craig, my son couldn't remember the name but daresay you've found it now - let us know how it went


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Went well...! Suprised but it's shorter than I would of wanted however can't complain 50 dirham!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks very much


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

You're welcome. So I can live for another day then ;-)


----------

